# Drywall cracks: Bad taping or something worse?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How old is this house?
Would be better if we could see the cracks not red lines.
Are the cracks really in the corners, or are they really that far away where the lines are?

Roof looks like it was framed with undersized lumber.
No way to tell without more info. Rafter size, ridge pole size, was the lookouts cut into the rafters?


----------



## daxamite (Feb 15, 2012)

The house was created in 1965. The cracks are hairline, so they didn't really show very well in the photos. (You can't even stick a dime in them) There are no cracks right at the corners... instead they are 3-4 inches from the wall and in nearly a straight line.

In regards to the rafters; I have no way to tell you this information right now (without googling those terms, then crawling up in the roof and taking measurements). I am not sure if this helps, but the other side of the roof appears to be level?

If it was done with undersized lumber, do I simply have to worry about putting too much load on it? Or are there other potential problems?

Thanks for your help on this!

James


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

This is probably something you would have said if it were true, but since you didnt, I have to ask. Where do you live? Is it near anywhere that has earthquakes at all? Also, for whatever reason, i am very intrigued by that weird box and am interested as to what it might be also. Hopefully someone will have an answer.

Mike


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

shelzmike said:


> This is probably something you would have said if it were true, but since you didnt, I have to ask. Where do you live? Is it near anywhere that has earthquakes at all? Also, for whatever reason, i am very intrigued by that weird box and am interested as to what it might be also. Hopefully someone will have an answer.
> 
> Mike


 
me too:huh:


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

The roof line looks straight to me. It might just be an illusion created by the angle of the gutter. 

As far as that box goes, whatever it is and whatever it does, it _could_ have been done a better way. Unless, of course, it's purpose is exclusively for the amusement of watching unsuspecting visitors fall flat on their faces.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

My experience with drywall cracking is that structural cracking, i.e. cracks caused by house settlement or improper framing, are generally not vertical, they are usually diagonal, they are often jagged, and they are normally larger than hairline. Vertical or horizontal hairline cracks are often the result of gaps between sheets of drywall, sometimes improperly taped, and sometimes associated with metal corner bead. Another tip is that if you want to shoot a photo of drywall cracks and have it show, turn off the flash on the camera, and use a light at an oblique angle to the crack. You need a pretty good camera to get the contrast right, I use a digital 35mm with a large lens. The trouble with flash is it washes out the contrast, and you can't see the cracks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The cracks a few inchs away from the inside corners are tape cracks.
The one by the breaker box looks like someone may have cut that section out to run wires to the box after the house was built.
Would be interesting to see what's in that box.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

The only reason that box would be there is if an hvac duct or some type of piping had to pass up from downstairs and into the wall and for some reason the path they chose didnt work. I'd bet good money there is a duct or pipe in there. Can you see into the joist area in the area of the basement?

As far as the first cracks, they probably put an extra small piece of drywall in the corners. For some reason they are moving and cracking. either they weren't properly fastened or some type of shrinking went on.

I would guess for the roof that the front overhang started to droop from the lever affect of the weight. 

Cut a little hole in the box and look inside. Pandora


----------



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

mikegp said:


> Cut a little hole in the box and look inside. Pandora


Yes please, :thumbsup:


----------



## daxamite (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your answers!

I've dug into that mysterious box and posted a new post. Check it out and let me know what you think!

James


----------

